# My attempt at a bridge



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

Just got this finished.

Paul


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

*More My attempt at a bridge*

Thanks for looking.

Paul


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Paul,

EXCELLENT custom work! I really love these high-shelf round-the-room layouts. Thanks for sharing.

TJ


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Looks nice.:thumbsup:

Now....put it to the test and cut the base board out and run the train over it.

Have the camera ready.


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

big ed said:


> Looks nice.:thumbsup:
> 
> Now....put it to the test and cut the base board out and run the train over it.
> 
> Have the camera ready.


I don't think I want to go there.  I had thought of doing that in the beginning, but decided against it.

Paul


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

N to O said:


> I don't think I want to go there.  I had thought of doing that in the beginning, but decided against it.
> 
> Paul





Looks nice. Maybe a light on top?:thumbsup:


----------



## seabee4life (Jun 7, 2010)

i was woundering what type of wood you used for your shelf and brackets to hold your shelf i am going to do this layout in my room high on a shelf


----------



## seabee4life (Jun 7, 2010)

oh and what is your scale of the track and how wide is your shelf


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

seabee4life said:


> i was woundering what type of wood you used for your shelf and brackets to hold your shelf i am going to do this layout in my room high on a shelf


For the wood for the shelf I used MDF, cut it 6" wide, and now wish I had made it 8", but too late now, I'm not about to re-do it, but it works. I just used 4" angle brackets. again, wish I had taken more time and made nice looking wood ones, but it works. If you go the angle brackets route, check each one to make sure they are a 90 deg. All the ones I bought were a little off and I had to bend them in with a square. For the track I used the cheap stuff, Lionel 0-27 I think. I used 54" for the curves. Didn't want to put a lot of money into tracks that you aren't going to see. Have fun, and let us know how it's going as you go along, and of course we want pics when you are done.


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## ho/ttothemoss (Aug 19, 2010)

good job looks great


----------



## erkenbrand (Dec 6, 2010)

Nice looking bridge! I'm feeling inspired to build one now. Very, very nice!


----------



## MattyVoodoo (Oct 26, 2010)

Nice work! Looks great!


----------



## BNSF Fan (Feb 27, 2010)

erkenbrand said:


> Nice looking bridge! I'm feeling inspired to build one now. Very, very nice!


Go for it, have fun, and be sure to post pics.


----------



## Evan (Sep 1, 2010)

N to O said:


> I don't think I want to go there.  I had thought of doing that in the beginning, but decided against it.
> 
> Paul


I think you should cut it out, it doesn't look good with it! It just looks like a railway with a bridge sitting on the tracks! Love the bridge itself though!

hwell:


----------

